# 5 Signs you are a sex addict



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you a sex addict? - CNN.com

Is anyone here not a sex addict?

1. You lie

For Parker, the sex addiction counselor, this is the No. 1 way you know you've crossed the line: when you make up stories to get sex.

"If you lie with women to get them to have sex with you, you're a predator and an addict," he says.

2. Sex consumes you

If your interest in sex runs your life, you have a problem, says Robert Weiss, a social worker and founder of the Sexual Recovery Institute. He says addicts "are always preoccupied with hitting on someone, or picking someone up, or getting home to look at porn before their spouse comes home."

3. You're "divorced, dead, fired or arrested"

If you continue your sexual activities even under threat of being "divorced, dead, fired or arrested," you're an addict, Parker says.

"They ignore the consequences," Weiss adds. "They say, 'I could really screw up myself here, but I'm going to continue to do it.' "

4. You have an intense interest in pornography

"The pornography piece of this cannot be overstated," Parker says. "Show me a guy who's having sex with three women in one week, and I promise you he has a relationship with pornography."

5. You want to stop and you can't

Sexual addiction is defined by a loss of control, Weiss says.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 25, 2010)

Look, just because you have a problem doesnt mean the rest of us do.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll narrow it down to two signs:

1. You're breathing.

2. You're a male.

And whats with the word "addict"? Such negative connotations. I prefer "aficionado" myself.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2010)

> For Parker, the sex addiction counselor, this is the No. 1 way you know you've crossed the line: when you make up stories to get sex.



Do you mean you can get laid without making up stories?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2010)

I simply fail to see the problem........


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 25, 2010)

There are two kinds of people in the therapy profession

1.  the people trying to cure your affliction.

2.  the people trying to invent new afflictions.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > For Parker, the sex addiction counselor, this is the No. 1 way you know you've crossed the line: when you make up stories to get sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean you can get laid without making up stories?



Well, we can. But then, if you lack character and personality then, i suppose you might not be able to.


----------



## Samson (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> 5. You want to stop and you can't
> 
> Sexual addiction is defined by a loss of control, Weiss says.



I was a little worried until I got to #5



I don't wanna stop.


----------



## Zona (Feb 25, 2010)

If you are poor, you are a dog, if you have money, you are an sex addict.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool!  I'm a lying pornologist with a hard on that lasts more than 4 hours.
(Any takers?)


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've always thought this was funny:


----------



## Samson (Feb 25, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Cool!  I'm a lying pornologist with a hard on that lasts more than 4 hours.
> (Any takers?)



You're giving away pornography?


----------



## Samson (Feb 25, 2010)

Zona said:


> If you are poor, you are a dog, if you have money, you are an sex addict.




What if you're middle class, and are addicted to responding to threads with the word "sex" in them?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > For Parker, the sex addiction counselor, this is the No. 1 way you know you've crossed the line: when you make up stories to get sex.
> ...



What does character and personality have to do with trying to get laid?


----------



## Samson (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think he means he wears a "Biker Costume:" leather chaps with the butt cheeks cut out.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Are you a sex addict? - CNN.com
> 
> Is anyone here not a sex addict?
> 
> ...



I got 4/5. Does that make me an addict?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2010)

> I got 4/5. Does that make me an addict?



Yes it does you poor pathetic soul.

Do you want to be cured?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > I got 4/5. Does that make me an addict?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you asking him out?


> Kirk Lazarus: Nah! It's simple as pie man, you plant your feet on the ground, you look her square in the eyes you say "Hey! baby, you and me's goin' on a date, that's in the story"... What's her name?
> Alpa Chino: ...Lance
> Kirk Lazarus: You say 'Listen here, Lance'... Lance!!? What the FUCK did I just hear? LANCE!!??


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > I got 4/5. Does that make me an addict?
> ...



If I did.....it would cure his addiction


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > I got 4/5. Does that make me an addict?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll pass.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 25, 2010)

I am a sex addict, but have none of the signs.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 25, 2010)

All humans are addicted to sex.
Evolution.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > For Parker, the sex addiction counselor, this is the No. 1 way you know you've crossed the line: when you make up stories to get sex.
> 
> 
> Do you mean you can get laid without making up stories?


I can't.  But then, I'm a writer.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I am a sex addict, but have none of the signs.


you can have some of Mine.  I've got plenty.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 25, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 26, 2010)

Let's be honest, Sex addicts are as real as Santa Clause and the bible. 
Look at how many NEW conditions have come out. Restless Leg Syndrome? 
Addiction is real. Very real. Having no control over having sex... That's f**king dumb! Once again, there has been no varibles since the 50's, why has this now became a new undiscovered concept... Because people need an excuse for being a womanizing PIG! THAT'S ALL IT IS! Period!
Okay... I admit it! I am a womanizing pig! You got me! At least I don't hide behind a fony excuse. I am just a pig. 

P.S. OINK!


----------



## masquerade (Feb 26, 2010)

No I'm not!

big naughty GRIN.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 26, 2010)

I still don't see the problem......


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I am a sex addict, but have none of the signs.





Having a kid doesn't make you a sex addict, Luissa.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for these assholes to say breathing is an _addiction._


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 27, 2010)

Zona said:


> If you are poor, you are a dog, if you have money, you are an sex addict.





"If you are poor...If you have money....WTF are you babbling about?

I guess you just flog the dolphin to your internet porn...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 27, 2010)

Athletes, movie stars, rock stars, politicians all have access to as many beautiful women as they want. Just because they take advantage of their status does not make them sex addicts


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 27, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> "If you are poor...If you have money....WTF are you babbling about?


I've never met a poor person who had money.


----------



## Madeline (Apr 23, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Are you a sex addict? - CNN.com
> 
> Is anyone here not a sex addict?
> 
> ...



"Sexual addiction" -- what utter horseshit..  I've never met a real nymphomaniac or satyrist....but I know quite a few plain old fashioned lying, cheating assholes.  When did being an asshole become a treatable medical condition?  Is there a cure in sight?


----------



## eagleseven (Apr 23, 2010)

6. You write articles about "sexual addiction"


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 23, 2010)

maddie drop the large ass blue font...that will not get you laid....i am too old to be bothered with sex...but hey i got laid wednesday i am happy ....lol...


----------



## Douger (Apr 23, 2010)

You leave your fatass 'Murkin wife and move to Latina Land ?


----------



## Madeline (Apr 23, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> maddie drop the large ass blue font...that will not get you laid....i am too old to be bothered with sex...but hey i got laid wednesday i am happy ....lol...



Please, strollingbones, don't call me "Maddie".  

And this is a "large ass blue font".  Mine is just more readable to me.  Please rag on me about something I'm willing to change...nonconformity is not one of those things.

Posting to 'net message boards can get you laid?  HOW?  Tell me everything...I'm all ears.....


----------



## Samson (Apr 23, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Are you a sex addict? - CNN.com
> 
> Is anyone here not a sex addict?
> 
> ...



*Nothing about Octopi*


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 23, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I'll narrow it down to two signs:
> 
> 1. You're breathing.
> 
> ...



3. You are female.


----------

